

Doozer: How Heroku Handles Distributed Failures - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/On-Distributed-Failures/

======
enneff
The (Go) source code for Doozer is here: <https://github.com/ha/doozerd>

------
jrydberg
Why didn't they just use Zookeeper?

~~~
enneff
There's some discussion of this in the notes from their release announcement:
<http://xph.us/2011/04/13/introducing-doozer.html>

------
bgentry
FYI that's "Doozer"

~~~
ashayh
Yes, the name comes from here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraggle_Rock#Doozers>

~~~
chancho
What a treasure trove of open source project / startup names. Gobo, Boober,
Mokey, Doozer, Gorg. One of them already ends in ly, Wembly.

------
Detrus
They didn't discuss Go in the talk.

~~~
mthreat
Here's a golang blog post about doozer: <http://blog.golang.org/2011/04/go-at-
heroku.html>

------
parfe
On Writing Titles Like This (and having to add an explanatory parenthetical)

